#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-12-26
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-12-27
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
<chouga> Alguém aqui usa o Cinnamon?
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-12-29
<chouga> Bom dia a todos!
<rssolivei> salve
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
<chouga> Para os interessados em aprender Python (http://pingmind.com/python-para-zumbis/).
